# A la vejez, viruelas.



## cielo azul y blanco

Hola, ¿alguien sabe si tiene equivalencia en inglés el refrán?: A la vejez, viruelas. Gracias.


----------



## juandiego

*A*t an old age, smallpox.  Just to bump this thread.


----------



## Nora Gale

Perhaps 'There’s no fool like an old fool'?


----------



## Nora Gale

Since 'viruelas' ('smallpox') is a disease proper of children and young people, 'a la vejez, viruelas' is an expression used to disapprove of elderly people who don't act their age and behave as if they were young. Is there a saying or proverb in English that conveys that same idea? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lapachis8

cielo azul y blanco said:


> hola, alguién sabe si tiene equivalencia en Inglés el refrán : a la vejez viruelas
> 
> gracias


 
A la vejez*, *viruelas.

Sin esa coma, la frase no significa nada.
Saludos


----------



## LittlePeque

Nora Gale said:


> Since 'viruelas' ('smallpox') is a disease proper of children and young people, 'a la vejez, viruelas' is an expression used to disapprove of elderly people who don't act their age and behave as if they were young. Is there a saying or proverb in English that conveys that same idea? Thanks in advance!


 
No necessarily…

You are a man, and you are 60 years old, and you don’t have children… and, suddenly you have a baby, that’s not a disapproval thing… It’s an amazing thing… And people can tell you “A la vejez, viruelas”


----------



## gatogab

Jamás he leído ni escuchado tal expresión. ¿Dónde es más usada? I agree with LittlePeque.


----------



## Erinna

Bumping this, since there's no proper answer yet.

*Gatogab*, esta expresión es muy común en España. No sé si se empleará en otros países...



lapachis8 said:


> A la vejez*, *viruelas.
> 
> Sin esa coma, la frase no significa nada.
> Saludos


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Con o sin coma, significa lo mismo. Supongo que si quieres ser muy purista podrías argumentar que es mejor usar la coma para separar el complemento circunstancial, o por la razón que quieras dar, pero yo creo que se entiende igual de bien y es igual de correcto.


----------



## lagena

No encontré nada que se pueda traducir al inglés, pero "A la vejez, viruela/viruelas" es usada entre personas de mayor edad, ya que es un dicho antiguo (los jóvenes no lo conocen). 
Yo diría, por ejemplo:¡ Enamorarse a esta edad! A la vejez, viruela/s (Falling in love at his age! Well, you are only as young as you feel". (Se supone que los niños son los que pueden contraer la viruela y no los "viejitos/viejitas"). Regards.


----------



## juandiego

I think the expression has a wider general scope than which has been pointed out in this thread so far.
In my opinion this expression is used when something has finally happened though so late that even there was no expectation that it could take place. I don't think it is strictly related to age but with considerable ammount of delay and unexpectedness.


----------



## bswss

Since this question seems to still go unanswered...yo echo "better late than never" o "it happened in the fullness of time"

Saludos


----------



## fazulas

La traducción de Nora Gale es casi perfecta, en mi opinión. "A la vejez, viruelas" es el título de una obra de teatro en la que unos viejos se enamoran.


----------



## carreonp

It helped to read all of this thread. I'm reading "Conversación en La Catedral" by Vargas Llosa in Spanish. 
Don Fermin, father of three adult children, starts driving his own car after always having had chauffeurs. 
His adult daughter teases him that he drives only 10mph and stops at every corner. 
His reply: "Mentira,...a la oficina llego más rápido que el Chispas..., he descubierto que me gusta manejar. A la vejez viruelas*". Translating this to "Better late than never" would work here, because he is an older gentleman referring to having learned to drive late in life.    *No comma


----------



## Polopino

My dictionary gives the translation "There's no fool like an old fool", which means that when an older (and supposedly wiser) person acts foolishly, he appears much sillier than a younger person who acts the same way.


----------



## Neil Veloz

*A*t old age, you can't do everything.


----------



## Ferrol

Fancy that happening at his/her age!.


----------



## duvija

Es lo mismo que 'más vale tarde que nunca', aunque por lo general, es cuando sucede algo que realmente no nos entusiasma... El ejemplo de Vargas Llosa no es muy común.


----------



## Jaime Bien

"A la vejez viruela" no es exactamente lo mismo que "más vale tarde que nunca" (mejor que suceda tarde que no que no suceda). La expresión se emplea cuando algo sucede en un momento en que eso ya no se espera o no corresponde, para destacar precisamente eso, que no corresponde, que ya no era el momento de que sucediera. En el ejemplo de _Conversación en la catedral_, Don Fermín emplea la expresión hacia sí mismo, porque ha descubierto que le gusta conducir (y por tanto aprendido a conducir) ya siendo una persona mayor, cuando hubiera sido más normal hacerlo de más joven. No destaca que mejor tarde que nunca, es más un ¡mira por dónde, precisamente ahora que soy viejo! Otro ejemplo: alguien que nunca ha salido de juerga y ahora de mayor no para de salir de fiesta; ¡a la vejez, viruela!, o sea, precisamente ahora que es mayor hace lo que debería haber hecho, o hubiera sido más normal que hiciera, cuando era joven. Se destaca esa contrariedad. La expresión también se podría a aplicar, en un sentido más amplio, como apuntaban más arriba, a otras situaciones en que la edad no entre en juego.


----------



## xpell

De acuerdo con lo que ya se ha dicho. "A la vejez, viruelas" es un dicho genérico referido a que algo sucede mucho más tarde de lo esperado, normalmente en la vida de alguien (aunque también se puede usar figurativamente.) Si bien tiene un cierto tono irónico, no es necesariamente negativo.

Pero seguimos sin tener un buen equivalente en inglés.


----------



## aommoa

Es como si entras de becario en una empresa con cincuenta años, a la vejez, viruelas.

Siempre, o casi siempre, tiene un matiz condescendiente o más probablemente negativo


----------



## Moritzchen

I guess it's never too late.


----------



## Translostlation

Has anyone mentioned the possibility of *second childhood*? or maybe *mid-life crisis*?


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> I guess it's never too late.


 

Published translation of phrase in Vargas Llosa: "My second childhood."


----------



## Moritzchen

But a second childhood relates to senility.
And mid-life crisis hits us in our 40's or early 50's, and then we get a divorce, a trophy wife and a Maserati.


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> Published translation of phrase in Vargas Llosa: "My second childhood."





Moritzchen said:


> But a second childhood relates to senility.
> And mid-life crisis hits us in our 40's or early 50's, and then we get a divorce, a trophy wife and a Maserati.


 Yes, I also relate the literal translation of "second childhood" ("segunda infancia") as senility, but maybe in English it doesn't sound like that.

I like your "I guess it's never too late" too.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, suena así y es lo que quiere decir. 
Merriam-Webster te lleva a la palabra *dotage: *
_noun_  dot·age \ˈdōt-ij\
*Definition of DOTAGE*
*:*  a state or period of senile decay marked by decline of mental poise and alertness


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
A la vejez, viruelas.
Ya lo apuntó Nora Gale. 
Refranero multilingüe. Instituto Cervantes. 
Un saludo


----------



## k-in-sc

"Second childhood" doesn't have to mean "dotage, senility."
: a period in someone's adult life when they act as a child, either* for fun* or as a consequence of reduced mental capabilities.

The phrase "I may be old, but I'm not dead" also comes to mind.


----------



## Moritzchen

Merriam-Webster (this is the best I can do as I cannot get a URL in Properties)
*second childhood*
_noun_
: a time when an old person whose mind is failing begins to behave like a child again
*Full Definition of SECOND CHILDHOOD*
*:* dotage 
See second childhood defined for English-language learners 
_
*Examples of SECOND CHILDHOOD*



an old man going through his second childhood
<whenever she makes a mistake, Grandmother just reminds everyone she's in her second childhood and children shouldn't be held accountable>


*First Known Use of SECOND CHILDHOOD*

1641

_


----------



## k-in-sc

*A Daily Poem Touched by Heaven - Page 277 - Google Books Result*
https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1477208771
Cathy E. Hodgson - 2012 - ‎Poetry
... don't think I am understood Maybe *it's my second childhood* I don't want to go to jail Ha! No one would post my bail! Psalm 71:1-5 Another Day Teapot whistles  ...


*Compass Points for Daily Living - Page 37 - Google Books Result*
https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1449714358
A. Leroy Brown - 2011 - ‎Juvenile Nonfiction
Maybe *it's my second childhood* kicking in, but I am finding many more fascinating things around and enjoying the moments with childlike wonder. Take some  ...


*The Forbidden way - Page 234 - Google Books Result*
https://books.google.com/books?id=kd0utOoN1g0C
George Gibbs - 1911
"Even you, Mrs. Rumsen! Why, I thought the habit of cynicism was only for the very young and inexperienced. " "Thanks, child. Perhaps *it's my second childhood*.


*Drusilla with a Million - Page 83 - Google Books Result*
https://books.google.com/books?id=Po0iAAAAMAAJ
Elizabeth Cooper - 1916 - ‎Women philanthropists
Perhaps" — she chuckled softly to herself — "*it's my second childhood*." They came to the door, and it was opened by James — stiff, correct, funereal.


*Myrna Sherman | The Northbrook Tower*
www.northbrooktower.com/photo-choice/myrna-sherman
Sep 8, 2014 - Going pumpkin picking with my grandkids. *It's my second childhood*.


----------



## Moritzchen

They all smell of senility.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> They all smell of senility.



¡Moritzchen! volviste al foro! ¡A la vejez, viruelas!


----------



## duvija

Bueno, algo que iba a decir antes pero me olvidé:
_Al que no quiere sopa, dos platos_.
(Ya sé que van a decir que no quiere decir exactamente lo mismo pero se usaría en contextos parecidos).


----------



## k-in-sc

Is that like "When it rains, it pours"? Hmm, I see that it isn't.


----------



## araceli

Me acuerdo que la vacuna antivariólica (contra la viruela) se daba a personas de todas las edades , a los adultos, sobre todo si tenían que viajar a otros o ciertos países.


----------

